

Transloadit: Outsourced file uploading for your web app - adamhowell
http://transloadit.com/

======
relix
Interesting idea, especially the video encoding would trip a lot of web
developers.

However, does $3 to process 1 GB seem steep to anyone else? Especially when
working with video files.

